# what i do 4 fun...please vote!



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You have a beautiful house. You are one lucky girl but my question is this, pics of the house, pics of the dogs, where do you hide the horses? :lol:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol, i board them. my dad says "it will mess up my yard", lol. so yeah. thank you!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

this one is my fav. Very pretty place you have. =]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> lol, i board them. my dad says "it will mess up my yard", lol. so yeah. thank you!



Having done both I, myself, prefer to board


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

aww you're pictures are so pretty! so is you're house =]


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

awww, ya'll are so nice! thanks!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I like this one too


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice pics  Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you! Iv'e had buddy since i was a baby, so he is pretty old (don't act old though.) I got dug when he was a puppy he is 4 now (i think) lol. Seems like that pic is a good one eh? 
My Aunt and Uncle, used to live at our house, but they moved to Florida b/c he wanted to join the military. At the time they moved out we came to Michigan (from Kansas) and we needed a house so they told us bout' it and we moved in! Inside the house used to be white and boring, but my dad added wood to the walls, and stone counter. We got some deer, fish, and ducks mounted on our wall. The yard used to just be plain but my dad used to work for a landscaping company so he knows how to do all the planting and stuff, and he made a stone pond with a waterfall, and stone walk ways out to the garden. 
We own anout 20 acres, or so. I'll be sure to get some pics of the inside of my house!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

zanyoutthere said:


> Thank you! Iv'e had buddy since i was a baby, so he is pretty old (don't act old though.) I got dug when he was a puppy he is 4 now (i think) lol. Seems like that pic is a good one eh?
> My Aunt and Uncle, used to live at our house, but they moved to Florida b/c he wanted to join the military. At the time they moved out we came to Michigan (from Kansas) and we needed a house so they told us bout' it and we moved in! Inside the house used to be white and boring, but my dad added wood to the walls, and stone counter. We got some deer, fish, and ducks mounted on our wall. The yard used to just be plain but my dad used to work for a landscaping company so he knows how to do all the planting and stuff, and he made a stone pond with a waterfall, and stone walk ways out to the garden.
> We own anout 20 acres, or so. I'll be sure to get some pics of the inside of my house!


lol, ummmm just to let yall know "zanyoutthere" is my big bro. he used to live here but, he moved to wyoming a couple week ago :-( lol, just so yall know!!!!!!!!
sorry if HE confused you........


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

my favorite is the 4th one!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I like the little bird house in the sticks.


----------



## mattie (Feb 7, 2009)

i think this by far is the funniest one!!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol, my dog is so hilarious!!! he does so many funny thangS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I like this one composition wise









Subject matter I like this one...its like he is saying "if I stare at this door long enough I know it will open"


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol, they both love the snow so much!!!!!!!!! when i let them out they will like wrestle in it, and roll. (same with my horses)


----------



## Silly CowGirl 12345 (Feb 17, 2009)

*3rd*

the 3rd one is so cute


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> I like this one composition wise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL, i love these too.


----------

